# Shrimp and gold barbs?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello!

I have a 12gal with ember tetras, gold barbs and currently one amano shrimp.

Once the tank is fully cycled, I would like to add more shrimp: a few more amanos, and a few crystal reds.

My gold barbs don't seem to hassle my resident shrimp (he's a good size), but once when I didn't feed for one night the next morning my smallest ember tetra was missing a small chunk of his body. I don't know for sure what happened but it's possibly the gold barbs' fault.

Should I be concerned that my gold barbs may be aggressive towards smaller shrimp?

Thanks for any insights about this!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you crs will not last with the gold barb in there.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Charles - that's sort of what I figured.
I'll skip the CRS and just add more larger amanos then. I could use their algae eating magic.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

My gold barbs got really big and pushy, I liked them but I wouldn't trust them with tasty shrimp.,


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, Keri.
I haven't had my gold barbs for long, but I can already tell they are getting bigger and they are definitely pushy. Making sure my little ember tetras get to eat can be a challenge.

I like the look of them and they are super active and fun to watch, but I was really hoping for different shrimpies in the tank. I'll have to think about this!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Problem solved - I'm planning on setting up a shrimp tank. 
Thanks for the input everyone!


----------

